# Praise for Obama Care....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes this is where I will praise Obamacare....and no Hell didn't freeze over.

http://news.msn.com/us/us-health-insure ... um-rebates

This article states that insurance companies need to rebate policy holders if they don't spend 80-85% of collected premiums on medical purposes for policy holders. Which is a good thing so less money will go to the huge bonuses to CEO's and what not. This is a good thing. :thumb:

The only little draw back i see is if this portion of the bill won't allow for company's to build up its reserves. Or if this takes away money for the reserves. A little back ground for people who don't know this about insurance and insurance companies. US Dept. of Commerce and State Dept. of Commerce requires companies to build up reserves so incase of a huge catastrophe or something so that they can pay for everyone who needs to use the insurance. Then the companies are also required to have re-insurance" which is an insurance policy for insurance. This is typically a company that is out of the united states. Lloyds of London is the main company that is the insurance company for insurance companies. So you could see where giving back money could be an issue if they dip into the reserves or are not allowed to increase the reserves. But I am sure our elected officials thought of that.   

But the problem i have with this article is that it is slanted. They say that the reason why the premium rebate this year is less than last year is because insurance companies are lowering premiums.... NOPE!!!! It is the cost of actually doing health care has risen each and every year. So of course the rebate will go down if a company has to pay more for procedures, doctor visits, x-rays, tests, medicine, rehab, etc.

Like i have stated over and over and over. This bill did nothing to decrease the costs of any of this. So these rebates will keep dwindling and will go away in the near future. Especially when the baby boomer era starts getting more and more invasive and bigger procedures.

But again i really did like this portion of the bill. It is another "checks and balance" in place.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't dare post anything like this on FBO or you'll be labelled a " Commie" and forever every post you smoke will be stalked, though the so called moderators not only don't care, but actually encourage it! Anything to stir iPad the crowd against anything more than a single micron more left than rush Limbaugh!
I do agree with your last paragraph particularly. Nothing in he bill to try to control costs, in fact simply getting everyone insurance though might solve a few things, it mostly just fuels the cost fire!
I'm continuing my own head bashing with Medicare and have now contacted john/Heidi and Cramers office! Our senators have nene most helpful, in fact just got another phone call from Heidi's office, but nothing from Cramer's though to be fair, it's possible they are working on it and will let me know what happens. Have to give credit where it is due and in my experience BOTH political parties DO listen and will personally try to help out where they can. The entire health care system us an unnavigable headache, even for a guy like me who has worked either it all his life! Still can't figure it out! 
There are lots of small but important corrections and fixes with 
Obamacare, but overall it's like passing gas in a high wind, or peeing on a forest fire!


----------

